# Tree Service in Dallas(Irving) TX seeking experience sales rep.



## ChippersTreeSvc (May 16, 2010)

We are a tree business seeking for an experienced sales rep with at least 5 years of experience on the field that can take on call ins, be able to generate leads when the season is slow, be professional, know about trees, be able to work on commission , good with customers, know how to bid work and of course want to grow with us. Please do not call if you have no experience in the field. This is a full-time position and commission based job. We will pay 10% of sale made from both call ins and leads generated by you. Its a very good paying opportunity for someone with experience. Call Edgar at 972-743-9959 if you would like to grow with tree company dedicated to professional work and customer service
www.ChippersTreeService.net


----------



## ChippersTreeSvc (May 18, 2010)

No one in the area with experience? We are getting quite a few call ins and I am starting to need some good help bidding work.


----------



## maloufstree (May 28, 2010)

ChippersTreeSvc said:


> No one in the area with experience? We are getting quite a few call ins and I am starting to need some good help bidding work.



There are some of us around you but I think we are all just as busy as you are.


----------



## mckeetree (May 28, 2010)

ChippersTreeSvc said:


> No one in the area with experience? We are getting quite a few call ins and I am starting to need some good help bidding work.



Good luck muchacho.


----------

